# Cupla Christmas Pens



## Cody Killgore (Dec 27, 2013)

http://i.Rule #2/o2aOkRI.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/pQgSb2G.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/sJJD4IT.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/tJHJH3s.jpg

One is chittum burl with pink/purple casting from justturnin. The other is some black oak burl with some black resin filling the voids. The oak came from manbuckwal and was cast by justturnin. I'm getting ready to put a piece of this oak burl on a knife and I always like to make a pen out of a new wood first just to see how it finishes while sanding.


@justturnin
@manbuckwal

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 27, 2013)

Cool pens Cody


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice ,, that oak looks pretty sweet


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking good from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

Cody, that Oak looks bomb on that kit !!! Nice Job ! Is that a CA finish ?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Dave and Tom, yes it is a CA finish. I made another in one of the Knight's Armor kits and did a tru-oil finish. I'll see if I can post that up soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

I think that Oak is going to look great on a knife !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, it is probably one of my top 5 favorite woods. Thanks for that Tom!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

You're quite welcome ! Glad I have 24"x 36" slab of it left lol !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 28, 2013)

That helmet sword pen is the coolest. I love that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Great looking pens Cody, nice finish also.


Harry ( nice photo's ) M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

Do u like the knights armor pen kit ?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 29, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Do u like the knights armor pen kit ?



I do like it. Mostly I like it because of the look. That said, it seems a bit heavy. Also you can certainly feel all that stuff like the rivets and the grooves down there at the nib. So if you don't want to be feeling that, then you might not want it. Other than those 2 things, it's pretty awesome.

Also, I made 2 of them. The first one for some reason was very hard to twist the mechanism. The second one was just about right though. I'm not sure what caused that but it was still usable you just had to try a little harder to twist it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I do like it. Mostly I like it because of the look. That said, it seems a bit heavy. Also you can certainly feel all that stuff like the rivets and the grooves down there at the nib. So if you don't want to be feeling that, then you might not want it. Other than those 2 things, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> Also, I made 2 of them. The first one for some reason was very hard to twist the mechanism. The second one was just about right though. I'm not sure what caused that but it was still usable you just had to try a little harder to twist it.



I've occasionally gotten a kit or two with a stiff transmission. Sometimes just repeated use will loosen it up, once in a while I've put a single drop of 3-in-1 oil into it to thin the grease and that's helped.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

